# WC and TR mbuna



## fishboy11 (Jul 13, 2005)

Here are a couple species of mbuna I am breeding now. Enjoy!
WC Met. callainos pearl









Ps. red top Ndumbi

















F1 Met. zebra manda









Ps. sp. slim OB









F1 Cyno. afra jalo (fins are beat up a bit, but he is nice!)









Met. zebra lundo OB yellowchin









Met. zebra porchi









Met. mbweca

















And the one, the only, Ps. blue dolphin. This is my dominant male at 6" and he is SMOKIN!


----------



## Trawler (Aug 17, 2006)

some stunning fish you have there.

will post some pics of my WC Sp "Blue Dolphin"


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice fish! I think the Ps. red top Ndumbi is especially stunning!


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Looking very good!


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

natalie559 said:


> Nice fish! I think the Ps. red top Ndumbi is especially stunning!


Agreed! That's my favorite out of the group.


----------



## fishboy11 (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes he is very nice. I have two groups of them. I do not have pictures of my WC Cyno. afra chimate, Met. msobo Heteropictus, Ps. polits, or yellow labs posted. In 2 weeks i got coming in Labeo. fuelleborni Katale OB, Cyno. afra white top hara, Lab. mbamba, and Met. zebra OB albino red.

Trawler, have you had trouble getting your dolphins to breed? I have talked to many and also heard, and they are very difficult to spawn. I have had 3 unsuccessful spawns, and that was 6 months ago. I am getting 3 new females in 2 weeks, and giving away 3 males to have a ratio of 3m/6f. Hopefully they will start breeding then. They are in a 90g with 1m/4f yellow labs and 3m/4f Met. mbweca.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

:drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: 
Thats all I have to say! I love the red top!


----------



## pilotscove (Jan 6, 2002)

Nice pics Cooper, that ndumbi male is looking real nice!!!!


----------



## fishboy11 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the comments. Looks like I need to get some new pics of the ndumbi. His blaze runs the entire body, as you can see, and most ndumbi's I have seen don't. He is nice, and Im going to put another male with the other group I have to see if I can get 2 fully colored males.


----------



## Trawler (Aug 17, 2006)

fishboy11 said:


> Trawler, have you had trouble getting your dolphins to breed? I have talked to many and also heard, and they are very difficult to spawn. I have had 3 unsuccessful spawns, and that was 6 months ago. I am getting 3 new females in 2 weeks, and giving away 3 males to have a ratio of 3m/6f. Hopefully they will start breeding then. They are in a 90g with 1m/4f yellow labs and 3m/4f Met. mbweca.


I have a WC pair which spawned the other day , unfortunately she spat or swallowed the eggs.
not bad considering they have only been with me 3 months

I'm just going to stick with 1 pair as this is the first time I have seen them in the UK,
probably the last 
Hopefully we'll see some good F1's soon though


----------



## DemasoniLover (May 13, 2008)

Love the red top!


----------



## Afra Keeper (Feb 18, 2008)

Great looking fish, I love good pictures...


----------



## fishboy11 (Jul 13, 2005)

I will try to get shots of my WC Cyno. afra chimate and Met. msobo Heteropictus this weekend. In 2 weeks I am getting F1 Cyno. afra white top hara, Lab. mbamba, Labeo. fuell. Katale OB, and Met. zebra red OB albino. Thanks for all the comments. The best thing about that ndumbi male is that he looks like that all the time. He is always lit up and he is such a cool fish.


----------



## Logan Brace (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice fish.


----------



## fishboy11 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks. I went to my dad's today where most of my tanks are. 2 fish in particular were looking SWEET! 2 of my jalo males were fighting and they were both fully colored. they are very nice. And my Ps. sp. slim OB male was looking fantastic. I will get some shots later next week. School gets out Tuesday.


----------



## cyc949 (Jun 24, 2007)

Sup Cooper? Its Jeff from Cali. Got those Cobue juvies from ya awhile back. Anyways looks like you got most of the species you were looking to get. Congrats! That Red Top Ndumbi is lookin amazing!!! Whered you get him? Anyways keep up the good work. I posted some pics of a few of my males in the same section under "Mbuna Shots!". Check them out and post some more of your amazing pics there too bro. :thumb:


----------



## fishboy11 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jeff hows it going? How are those cobue doing? I got these guys from Scott, pilotscove. All of the pictured mbuna above except the dolphins came from him. He has super fish i know u have bought from him.


----------



## Jonesboy75 (May 11, 2007)

Do you have any pics of your red top ndumbi females?


----------



## fishboy11 (Jul 13, 2005)

I will be able to get some shots tomorrow. They are at my fish house at my dad's. I also just got in some Cyno. afra white top Hara, Lab. mbamba, Labeo. fuell. Katale OB, and Met. estherae OB albino, so I will get pics of those and anything else I haven't posted. I think im at 21 groups right now but I will have to count.


----------

